# magazines



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello to all,

I have an old Smith and Wesson 6946 DAO 9mm pistol and want to get extra magazines. Anyone know of a good source for this pistol???


Clerk


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Im not sure I can put a link on here to give you fro a 6 magazine lot online with a big seller of guns and accessories


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

RAEIndustries said:


> Im not sure I can put a link on here to give you fro a 6 magazine lot online with a big seller of guns and accessories


RAEIndustries,

That's the way it goes. I'm getting out of the semi autos stuff and basically going back to shooting revolvers,pistols and bolt action rifles. The Smith 6946 is just one of the pistols I have in my battery but need a few more mags.

Clerk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try Brownells, Gun Parts Corp./Numrich Arms, Gunclip Depot, GunMag Warehouse...

Do a Google search for "Pistol Magazines."


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve M1911A1,

I'll try Gunclip Depo first and see what they offer. Many thanks.

Clerk


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes you should find some good sources just my a specific google search or go to Amazon even nowadays


----------

